# Rectal Prolapse?



## blakat (Jan 4, 2002)

Has anyone out there had anything done for rectal prolapse? I have read the only sure way to remedy it is surgery? Has anyone had surgery?Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

dear blakatI have had surgery for my rectal prolapse a number of years ago. Had a bowel resection done. My surgeon gave me the option of NOT having surgery however, I was young and wanted my life back. So... decided to go for it. I was in the hospital a little over a week then had to be home for 6. It is major surgery. I am wondering if anything can be done laproscopicaly now adays? Feel free to ask any questions.. good luck HJR


----------



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Hello,Im a 25 yr old male who had a rectal prolapse. The only way unfortunately to fix it is with surgery. There are 2 types of surgery, through the bum or through the stomach. You might want to weigh the pros and cons of both. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. Ive been there and done it all.hjr528 : how was the result of your surgery??


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

How are you now? Was the surgery worth it? I am seeing a Dr. tomorrow. I need advice. I am only 45 years old.T


----------



## 15381 (Apr 8, 2006)

What EXACTLY IS a rectal prolapse? I think i MAY have an idea....but I could be very wrong. I have hemmorhoids and fissure(s) but I never heard the term rectal prolapse, I assume it is somewhere along those lines?? Anybody? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not quite the same as hemaroids or fissures http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001132.htm"Rectal prolapse is the abnormal protrusion of the rectal mucosa down to or through the anal opening"K.


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Thanks for the site Kathleen. I saw the surgeon today. Yes, he thinks I should have the procedure. It is booked for May 23rd. I was shocked, forgot to ask any questions. It doesn't at all address the IBS, but I can't live with the rectal prolaspe.







(That was given to me as an option) I don't even know where to begin with questions. I have never been in a hospital more than a couple of days for two natural childbirths. What should I be asking? T


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome blakat


----------



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

HiThis post is of interest to me and I think I have a rectal prolapse too but I'm not sure. I am so embarassed about it that noone knows (not even my husband).What is yours like and how does it affect you?Mine doesn't really bother me but when I have a bowel movement a large section comes out of my anus. It's like a red tube but it always goes back in. I've had it several years and it doesn't cause me any pain or discomfort just looks gross.My HUGE worry at the moment is that I would like to get pregnant and have a natural childbirth but am scared that everyone will see and that I might push my insides out of my bottom during labour!


----------



## 21854 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi, I have recently had surgery to correct this. As of April 10th and I am still recovering. I cannot sit up or walk around for more than 5 minutes. It's been a painful road, but I hope it will be worth it one the recovery is over. If you can have the surgery, give yourself plenty of time to recover. I am on medical leave for 6-8 weeks. I think i will need it all. Let me know if you have more questions. I just took some pain killers so I must go lay down now.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Edna


----------

